# My trading style (MARKET WAVES)



## MARKETWAVES (31 May 2005)

*TO BE HONEST * .... I'M not a real time trader ..... and about 2 posts today intraday .. The purpose was to show the importance of Multiple Resistance .... or Test areas on a given market chart ... The same things that are being highlighted End of Day and Weekly charts ,also happen in Real Time ......

*My Trading Style ? *   

*#1 Find multiple support areas on ..... Weekly and Monthly charts ....*
( They will be more reliable, than on Daily or Intraday charts because of 
what's called Market Noise... that occurs Intraday ... )

*# 2 Buy , when a market is sitting on what appears to be multiple support and coordinate this with Fibbonacci Retracement levels...  * 
(If .. you don't know what a Fibonacci Retracement level is THEN
Resaerch this topic on your own,,, )

*# 3 ,, STAY AWAY FROM BREAK - OUTS ,
ITS TOO LATE !*


To sum this all up ,,,, What I look for Visually, in all of this , is for a break- out through a resistance line and the a pullback.. 
(BULLISH SENERIO )

When I say pullback ,,, it also means *TEST * ,.......
Or in other words , the retest of an old resistance line ....
Because ,that's what it appears to be doing... which is retesting the old Resistance line area .. 

*
BREAK-OUT THEN THE PULLBACK ... (TEST AREA )*

This theory is no diffrent than traders who make momentum plays off of lets say a 20 day or 50 day moving averegaes ....Just look at Google is in a strong uptrend .... any dip below a 20 0r 50 day average ,, because its in a strong uptrend,,,,, it presents itself as support to the seasoned trader ... they are basically looking for a pull back in price off of recent strength in a given market .


*SO WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR IS ONE OF THESE 2 SINEREOS*


*#1 ARE WE RE-TESTING AFTER A BREAK-OUT ?*

*OR *  


*#2 ARE WE SITTING ON A MULTIPLE SUPPORT AREA ? *   


*Always ,,, Remeber ........*
BREAK-OUT ,,,,, THEN TEST  


*BREAK-OUT ,,,,, THEN TEST *    


*BREAK-OUT ,,,,, THEN TEST *    


*BREAK-OUT ,,,,, THEN TEST *    


*BREAK-OUT ,,,,, THEN TEST *   


  I  am looking  to  buy  low  and  sell  high  and  this  is  one  of *two* diffrent ways  that   I  can  think  of  to  determin  if  a  market  is low  or  high...  *espesially  on  the  Longer  Term  charts*.....  This  appraoch  is also way  better  than  looking  for  123  bottoms ,  if you  are  familiar  with  this  methodolgy ...

* One  most  also , use  sound  money management  when  attempting to   trade  with  this   method or  any  other  type  of  method .....* *  RISK  TO  REWARD  SHOULD  ALWAYS  BE  CONSIDERED      *  
*THIS IS VERY,  VERY  IMPORTANT ....... WITH  IMPORTANCE  *  





HERE  ARE  VARIOUS   EXAMPLES .......  

 THEY  ARE  ALL FROM  DIFFRENT   TIME  FRAMES
 LONG  AND  SHORT  AND  INTRA DAY .....
      ALL  ILLUSTRATING  THE  SAME  PRINCIPAL  



 * ANOTHER POST  WILL  BE  ADDED  LATER ....  WITH  EXAMPLES OF  MULTIPLE  SUPPORT AREAS.... *  




TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliot Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## MARKETWAVES (31 May 2005)

*Re: Response  to  your question*

pg 2  examples ..


----------



## MARKETWAVES (31 May 2005)

*Re: A SERIOUS Question/s for Marketwaves.*

pg  3  of  examples .......


----------



## tech/a (31 May 2005)

*Re: My trading style ( MARKET WAVES )*

Waves.

Thanks for your honesty--its not often you see an admission that one doesnt trade there own analysis.

Your analysis is ceratainly sound in principal---all your doing is trading higher highs,higher lows and using support and resistance as the triggers or pressure points to watch for those retracements.Either combining fibonacci to these areas or adding it as a possible level where it is absent.

From a trading perspective (Taking or setting up to take a trade) analysis such as yours identifies (Possible) areas where setups may occur.

So charts where waiting is happening would be on a watchlist.

Back to the question--- where would you take the trade?
(1) at the point of retest?
(2) at the point where a higher high is made AFTER a higher low is made?
(3) would you trade off weekly charts seeing "noise" would/could interfere in lesser timeframes?
(4) Where would you place stops---(Beyond the low at the reversal of a pullback would be practical).
(5) Where would you exit?

Waves while you have explained the "Theory" behind your trading ---which is sound---actually trading it realtime youll find---(You may already know this and this is why you only chart and not trade)---the results will be less than definative.

Thats why I asked---the analysis is nothing but a shell and in itself cannot guarentee profit.
With ALL preditive analysis--Elliott,Fibonacci,Gann,Gartley---Im yet to see a practical live demonstrating which shows a positive expectancy (Thats easy)---which results in profit.(Thats difficult).

Finally--why then are you charting if you dont trade it?
Interest--amusement--research---hobby?


----------



## MARKETWAVES (31 May 2005)

*Re: My trading style ( MARKET WAVES )*

Again , it  will  take  time  for  me  to  answre  these  questions  in   detail  ...  and  thats  one  thing  you  can  see  from  my  posts  is  that I am  detailed  oriented ......



 To  Respond .. to  your  last  comment  ...  

*I NEVER  SAID  THAT  I  DON'T MAKE  TRADES ,,,,*

  What  I   said  was ,  *I  DON'T TRADE INTRADAY .....*

   I  AM  NOT  A  DAY  TRADER .......
  I  MORE  OF A  SWING  TRADER ...  TO  MEDIUM  TERM TRADER .....

  Basicaly ,  I  like  trades  that  are  1  to  4  months   outlook .....   

      I  NEVER  SAID  THAT  I  DON'T  TRADE   

Read some  of my  earlier  posts ...  I am  new  to  this  forum  only  about 3 weeks  ...  You   will   see  more  about  me  and  my  approach  through   them ...



   I've  got  time to   explain  ,,,,, 
 Will  you  give  me  time ,  to  further  explain ?  

   Can't  do  it  all  in  one  day .....

  I  am also going  to  set  -up  a  spereadsheet to  satisfy  your  curiosity  and  all  the  others  on  the  forum with  my  trades ,,,,,  they  will  primarily  be  futures  trades  and  options .....  my  email  Is 

marketwavez@yahoo.com

  Send  me  a  private  message  with  your  e-mail ,,,, here  on  the  forum...

  I  will  imput  the  trades every  day  ....Let"s start with  say  $50,ooo

  We  willl  track  my  trades  for  a  period  of  say over the next 5- to  6  months  ....
 I  will  only  send  the  updated  spreadsheet  to  you .. ...No-one  else 

    and  more  importantly ,  I   will not  post  the  results  myself ,  this  keeps  me  honest , in  my   humble oppinion ...

  You  in-turn  will  post the  results here in the forum , lets  say  twice  a  week  ,,,,  *you  must  make  the  updated  posts , Not  me !...*

This  is  to  insure  that  i  am  not  adding  or  taking  away ...from  the   Balances  ..


  I  will  direct  all  the  people  in  the  forum  especially  the  negative  toned  ones  to  come  to  you  for  the  updates  and results...

  Now  understanad this ,..... I  dont  have  your  codes and I  can't  post  under  your  name in  the  forum  ,  only  you  can   ...

   Well,  enough  talk  .....  lets  go  ....  I  awai t  your  e-mail  address 

*Send  me  the  private  message * 

  By  the  way  when  this  is  all  said  and  done , I  wil  turn   you  over  to  my  advisor  and  friend  at  Citi-group / Solomon Smith Barney ...


----------



## doctorj (31 May 2005)

*Re: My trading style ( MARKET WAVES )*

Lets keep it friendly folks!


----------



## tech/a (31 May 2005)

*Re: My trading style ( MARKET WAVES )*

Whoa.

Waves dont make it personal.

Ive only asked and you have it seems been happy to demonstrate your trading analysis in a realtime set of trades.
This will be benificial to us all in how you would enter/hold and exit a trade.

From the analysis I can see why your medium timeframe which goes more in the favour of having enough time to have some good profits.

Dont know that we need a spread sheet---just a chart showing the entry and your thoughts for the future of the trade---a chart if stopped and a chart when you exit.That way we can follow and comment.

As of Friday Im O/S for a fortnight so my comments and input will be zilch over that time but lookforward to haveing a look on my return.


----------



## MARKETWAVES (31 May 2005)

*Re: My trading style ( MARKET WAVES )*

You  know  ,,,  Tech  I  think  that  you  hit  right  on  the  nose ,,,,,

 Its  all  about  Time,,,

  The  problem  that ,I  find  with  intra day  analysis  is  the  markets  tend  to  make  noise.....  just  look  at  all  the  gap   opens....  There  is  less  noise  on  the  Daily  and....Weekly  charts  ,,,  which  is  a very  important  lesson  to  understand .....
  This  is  why  I  dont  Day  Trade ...


   Those  intraday  charts  were  to  to  show  oldline  resistance   ,  new  line  support  to  speak ..


  Any  way , I  dont  know what  0/s  means  as  of friday  in  your  above  post ....  may be you can , explain ?


  Your  voice  is  echoes  of  what  i  hear  all  over  the  place ..... *Hindsight...*

This is  a  rough  word  to  use .....  when communicating  about markets  to  accomplished  technititians .
  I am  not  upset by  any  means ...  althougH  it may  seem  that  I  am  defending  my  credibilty...  like  l  said , 3  yrs  of  my  life  has  gone  into  what  you   see  here ......  and  I  will  be  answrsring  your  questions..

   They  need   detailed explanations ......

  So  you  have  asked ,,,,,, So  you  shall  recieve  ....

  In  the  mean  while  ,read    al l you  can  about  Fibonnacci  Retracements
        and  also  
Risk  to  Reward  ,,,,  *Study these  two  topics  on  your  own*  


You  will  be  seeing  more  of  me  here ...  if  the  moderators  alow  it  that  is  ,,,

  Markets  are  moving  every  day  ,,,  and they  need  to  to  be  recalculated  and  looked  at from  more  than  on perspective ... that's  why  its  called  a market  in  the  first  place ,,,,


----------



## DTM (31 May 2005)

*Re: My trading style ( MARKET WAVES )*



			
				MARKETWAVES said:
			
		

> Any  way , I  dont  know what  0/s  means  as  of friday  in  your  above  post ....  may be you can , explain ?




G'day Market, O/S means overseas.  

Maybe its fishing time while markets aren't sure where to go.


----------



## tech/a (31 May 2005)

*Re: My trading style ( MARKET WAVES )*

Thanks DTM.

Waves 

Lookforward to your posts/demonstrations.


----------



## MARKETWAVES (1 June 2005)

*Re: My trading style ( MARKET WAVES )*

Tech   a...   


Need  you  to  go  to  the internet ....
 and  do a  search    on

Fibonacci  Retracements......

   and  also  risk  vs  reward..



  You  need   to  to  read  about  *Fibonacci..... *  other wise ....  what  I  am  about  to  post  in  the  next couple of  days  will be  a blur  to  you ,,,

   I really   don't  want  to  go  through  what  we  went  through  yesterday  ....


   The  more  that  I  think  of  yesterday  the  more  that  I  think of ,,,,  what  I am  very  proficeint  in  here  ...
 which   is  Fbonacci Retracemrnts  .. and   Elliot waves  ...

 Basicaly
I   am  following  the  theory  of  2  long  dead  men  ....


  It  is  not  my termonology  ...  I am  just good  at  interpreting   it ....

   So   please go  ,,,,,,

  Read  all  you  can  about  *Fibonacci  Retracements... *  or  my  comming  posts that  I  will   create  will cause
  excessive   questions  in  your  mind  when  you see  them  ..


----------



## RichKid (1 June 2005)

*Re: My trading style ( MARKET WAVES )*



			
				MARKETWAVES said:
			
		

> Tech   a...
> Need  you  to  go  to  the internet ....
> and  do a  search    on
> Fibonacci  Retracements......
> ...




Okay gents, I think we're about to have another 'blue' here (MW, that means a fight or argument in Aussie slang). Basically I think it's safe to assume Tech knows about money mgmt and has a reasonable understanding of most TA methods (including fibonnaci and Gann etc)- Tech has started quite a few threads on it here. So Tech, please don't retaliate by telling MW how much you know about TA etc as most of us here know you know your stuff.

So straight to the demo MW, Tech will catch up if he's away from his computer.

Again, gents, let's keep this professional, MW is only new to ASF so let's cut him some slack and give him a chance to trade in real time by showing us his entries and exits to prove his analysis works in live trading. Over to you MW...


----------



## Milk Man (1 June 2005)

*Re: My trading style ( MARKET WAVES )*



			
				MARKETWAVES said:
			
		

> Tech   a...
> 
> 
> Need  you  to  go  to  the internet ....
> ...




marketwaves 

need you to go the internet....
and do a search on 

spelling.......

and also grammar 

I don't mean to be rude but don't throw stones if you live in a glass house.


----------



## MARKETWAVES (6 June 2005)

*Re: My trading style ( MARKET WAVES )*

COFFEE ......  WEEKLY  CHARTS  ..


    Breaking  out ......  Then   the  test .......




TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliot Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------

